# PPL routine



## Elivo (Jun 9, 2018)

So im thinking of going to a PPL 5 day a week.  
I was thinking 3 lifts per push and pull group.  IE  3 chest, 3 shoulder..eh probably only 1 or 2 for triceps since they will already be getting hit from the chest and shoulder stuff.

Same for the puling days, Legs will be more obviously since its just legs that day.

Havent decided on what lifts will be involved as of yet, but will for sure have bench, dead lift, squat and .......uhhh ok no OHP (SNAKE)
Going to go with a pyramid style with sets going up as heavy as i can. 

I feel like i will be able to get a much more effective workout as far as my goal of dropping BF than with just the single body part a day split.

Crap forgot the reason i posted this, working tonight so mind is going a few diff directions, now, as far as doing a PPL, is just going heavy each push and pull and leg day the way to go, or should you do a heavy push and then a more moderate push?

I kind of figure doing heavy deadlifts twice a week may not be the best idea, same with bench and squat.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 9, 2018)

Sorry to keep repeating this but I want to help you on your goals. Don’t forget to keep your heart rate up! Remember your current goal is to drop BF.

It’s a very slight difference but if your mind is thinking about pyramiding to hit a PR, you’ll be taking 2 minute breaks between lifts etc. If you’re brain is thinking about keeping your ass moving and your heart going, you’ll do the exact same lifts but you’ll reach your goals faster. You might lift 3% lighter at the top but you’re working toward a BF goal and not a strength goal. (At the moment)

I’ll have to read up on why Snake said no OHP. I combine mine with a deadlift to make one of those movements gibs hates


----------



## Elivo (Jun 9, 2018)

Snake said that because of my old shoulder problems, I wasn’t thinking of pyramiding up to a pr. I want to go heavy but not pr heavy.  I do get what you’re saying, and while I go fairly heavy it’s still with short rests, I’m not going with the mind set of gaining strength, but just hard work. I plan to combine some of it into supersets or even tri sets for the purpose of getting thinly pumping.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 9, 2018)

All of that makes complete sense. Good luck!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 9, 2018)

Pyramidding is fine and works good. I would suggest to rotate what lifts u start with each session. For example don't start with flat bench every push day, start with a shoulder movement or even a tricep movement. I like a push pull legs split alot. It works very well for me when I do it.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 9, 2018)

Viduus said:


> All of that makes complete sense. Good luck!



Does it really man, lol not being sarcastic im honestly asking.  I appreciate everyones help with this stuff!!


----------



## Viduus (Jun 10, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Does it really man, lol not being sarcastic im honestly asking.  I appreciate everyones help with this stuff!!



Definitely. Snake recommending to lay of OHP due to an injury makes sense. I couldn’t think of any other reason he’d recommend against a decent movement.

Supersets, trisets and giant sets. I use them all the time and they fit what I was saying about using other isolation exercises to “rest” a muscle without resting your heart rate. Applies to compound movements as well but you obviously overlap muscles a bit more so there isn’t much resting going on.

Two of my favorite supersets are:
Deadlift -> heavy machine pullovers (wrecks your entire body)
Pause Squats -> OHP (active rest for my squats and annoys more people by taking up more racks)
Lateral raises -> lat Pulldowns (somehow makes my Pulldowns so much stronger - might just be me)


I use decline sit-ups as fillers in tri-sets to keep my heart rate going.


----------



## PFM (Jun 10, 2018)

Don't lie, you're thinking of pp.


----------



## Viduus (Jun 10, 2018)

PFM said:


> Don't lie, you're thinking of pp.



Thats the secret behind true pyramid sets. Raising the weight is for noobs.

Maybe I’m getting that confused with tenting sets... oh well.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 10, 2018)

going shieko for the next 4 weeks..at a minimum. Talked with POB about it and what my goals were. It is about one of the more evil looking programs ive seen but im going to hit that shit come monday!!


----------

